# Webshop software bzw. ein system kopieren?!



## croxxx69 (9. Dezember 2011)

hallo,

also würde gerne so eine art wie product customizer haben. also so wie bei mymuesli oder chocri etc... also meine frage wie kann ich sowas am besten erstellen? darf/kann ich das system von irgendwo kopieren? also mich interessiert ja nicht der ihnhalt (text, bilder...) sondern nur das "verhalten", bzw. das system.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und paar möglichkeiten aufzählen wie ihr es machen würdet. also kenne mich mit programmieren nicht aus, also wäre da so eine schon fertigte software oder addons super...


----------



## threadi (11. Dezember 2011)

Das klingt eher nach einer Individualprogrammierung für die man vlt. noch ein Shop-Framework verwenden kann, ein Shopsystem selbst bietet das eher nicht. Programmieren sollte man dafür können, wenn nicht kann man immer noch jemanden damit beauftragen.


----------

